# New/Old AA Hulls??



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

Can someone please shed some light on the difference between the two? Also, any feedback on the Remington Premier hulls for reloading.
Thanks in advance, Jumbo


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Check this link http://forums.shotgunsports.com/messageview.cfm?catid=49&threadid=1234&enterthread=y The 12 gauge hasn't changed but 20 and 28 require different wads. As far as STS hulls they're just as good maybe better than AA's. I used to reload both and STS seems to hold shape through more loadings.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Used to shoot Trap and Skeet in all gauges, around 12 to 13,000 in 12 gauge and maybe 10,000 in 20 gauge. Started off with Winchester in AA and then switched to Remington STS as they reloaded at least twice the number of times as the WW.


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback guys!!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a difference between the old, and new AA hulls. I only know this because I have loaded them both, using the same recipe. Here is the real catch, the wads you use. Winchester has changed the taper on the WAA12 wads. If you use an old WAA12 (or a claybuster) wad in the new AA hulls, with the same recipe, the load will sound like it has a cocked wad. The load will still shoot, but expect at least 20-40 percent of these loads to sound funny. If you use the new hulls, you must use new, real winchester wads. I have heard that this is not the case when using other types of wads in the new AA hull. (Remington figure 8 for example.) Because of this problem, I have quit using Winchester hulls, and now only load Remington hulls.


----------

